# HELP picasso clownfish issue



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Bought together been in tank for aleast four months. This am one hiding and when i feed it came out butother one chased horrible and beat up other one ended up on it side and gasping Why all the suddened, would it be dying? I put it in a breeder net til I got some feedback.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

bohmert said:


> Bought together been in tank for aleast four months. This am one hiding and when i feed it came out butother one chased horrible and beat up other one ended up on it side and gasping Why all the suddened, would it be dying? I put it in a breeder net til I got some feedback.


Have your water parameters changed at all?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

No,nothing


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

bohmert said:


> No,nothing


Sorry, I should have asked you to post them. What are pH, Nitrates, Nitrites, Ammonia, Calcium & Alkalinity?


----------

